
Who first coined the term “Greenhouse Effect”? (2016) - Hooke
https://www.easterbrook.ca/steve/2015/08/who-first-coined-the-term-greenhouse-effect/
======
phaemon
Interesting. I suppose "insulation effect" would be more accurate, but I guess
it's too late to change it now.

